# Really Happy!



## issyorabbit (Oct 4, 2009)

Today I got my first rabbit:bunnydance:inkbouce::biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 4, 2009)

:helloand :welcome1to RabbitsOnline. I am glad you found the site and congratulations on your bunny. RO is a very active, friendly and helpful website devoted to rabbits and their slaves.

Here are some good links to areas of the site you might find interesting, the Library section, full of good reference info, Bunny Blog, where you can keep everyone up to date on your bunny and your life as a bunny slave and if you bunny would like to ask questions of other buns the Bunny Chat is the spot to be. The regional forum is a good way to find a rabbit savvy vet or to post places where you get some of your supplies for your bun etc. For the lighter side and to give you a chuckle or two stop by the go to the Let Your Hare Down section for anything but bunny's.

You don't have to say what city your in but if you could update your profile withthe areayour in, may be likeNorth west Ohio, Canada, UK etc, that would help others provide you with info that may help you and your bunny.

If you would like to post pictures in your post this link How to put photo's in your posts will help explain that.

I hope I didn't overwhelm you with info. This is a wonderful site and I look forward to seeing pictures and reading some stories.

Dave


----------



## LovableLops (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh thats great! Where from? what breed? do you have pics of him/her and the cage?
ohh i cant wait!!!!!

oh wait, i get my bunny today too!!! yay!!!!


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 9, 2009)

its a boy.He is a dwaf lop. it's funny one ear goes up.:biggrin2::biggrin2::biggrin2:But man he poos every were:X:X:X:X. good luck on your rabbit:bunnydance::bunnydance:.


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

Den you needa get sum pics upen dis hizzel, ight hnoyoudidnt:


----------



## RexLovables (Oct 9, 2009)

:yeahthat:Haha, thats my attempt to be gangster


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 9, 2009)

Pics, Pics!


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 10, 2009)

How do i insert a picture?:?


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (Oct 10, 2009)

*issyorabbit wrote: *


> How do i insert a picture?:?


If you read Wabbitsdad post he tells you how  Just follow the blue words they are links


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 10, 2009)

This is my rabbit:biggrin2:


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Oct 10, 2009)

Looks like a real cutie.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Oct 10, 2009)

So cute!! Do you know how old your bunny is? And have you picked out a name? (Inquiring minds want to know....)


----------



## issyorabbit (Oct 10, 2009)

his name is bugs and i think he is 6 weeks old:bunnydance:inkbouce:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Oct 11, 2009)

*issyorabbit wrote: *


> his name is bugs and i think he is 6 weeks old:bunnydance:inkbouce:


Awww, he's a little baby bunner! I like the name Bugs...he's my favorite cartoon character.


----------



## issyorabbit (Jan 25, 2010)

i got some more pics of him.:bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 25, 2010)

Bugs looks very sweet and very happy. What has he been up to lately?


----------



## issyorabbit (Jan 25, 2010)

pooing:grumpy:. he keeps running behind the couch. he loves jumping.inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jan 26, 2010)

*issyorabbit wrote: *


> pooing:grumpy:. he keeps running behind the couch. he loves jumping.inkbouce:inkbouce:


Ya, they do poo! Does he run behind the couch to do that?:rabbithop


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 9, 2010)

no:?and you would think he would:?


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 9, 2010)

OMG!!!first thing is that i'm getting a 2 not 1 2 story cage!then i'm getting a girl rabbit and mating them:mrsthumper:!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Wow! A 2 story cage...Bugs will love it!

So you are thinking about trying to have a litter of baby bunnies? There are lots of things to think about....for example, do you have homes (GOOD homes) lined up for 2 - 10 bunnies? You don't want any of the offspring to end up in an animal shelter...or as snake food! Unfortunately some people will let rabbits go in the park or something when they don't want them anymore. It's so unfair - pet rabbits don't know how to behave in the wild and they usually don't live long.

You also have to think about the health of the potential mama rabbit. There can be complications and occasionally they die. Or sometimes, the babies themselves don't survive. 

There is lots of good information here on the forum, in the general rabbit chat area or the breeders forum. Be sure to read up on all of it and be very well-educated before you decide to have a litter of baby bunnies. It's a big committment!


----------



## juliew19673 (Feb 10, 2010)

Fantastic! Welcome to RO and might I say "WHAT A CUTIE!".. Post again about your life as a slave - looking forward to hearing it ALL. :biggrin2:


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 10, 2010)

i know its really hard to take care of them. :shock:they could die:tears2::shock::bunnyangel:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 10, 2010)

Sorry, I didn't mean to scare you. I just wanted to encourage you to do a lot of research, and thinking, before you have a litter of babies. Sometimes even very experienced breeders have a very hard time when the mama or the babies die. It's just good to know that, before you put the bunnies together. 

So, on a happier note, is Bugs an outdoor rabbit, or does he stay inside? He must get to at least visit inside since he runs behind the couch! And does he like to play with you and give you bunny kisses?


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 11, 2010)

bugs lives outside but everyday he comes inside so he dosen't get lonley:inlove::bunnydance:.i can't wait till i get a rabbit:bunnydance::bunnydance::bunnydance:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 11, 2010)

Good for you, making sure that Bugs doesn't get lonely!! 

Unfortunately, many people forget that rabbits are VERY social. They leave them in their hutch all the time, then wonder why:? the bunny doesn't seem very friendly.

Bugs will always be a good friendly bunny if you spend plenty of time with him.


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 13, 2010)

when we get a girl rabbit were going to bring them in at the same time but bugs will be done stairs and, the girl rabbit up stairs.oh no bugs knows how to go up stars:biggrin2::bunnydance:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 15, 2010)

*issyorabbit wrote: *


> when we get a girl rabbit were going to bring them in at the same time but bugs will be done stairs and, the girl rabbit up stairs.oh no bugs knows how to go up stars:biggrin2::bunnydance:


Especially if he knows his girl friend is up there! He will want to visit!! :biggrin2:


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 17, 2010)

no girl rabbit yet:grumpy:.were not getting a girl rabbit untill we have a 2 story cage witch we are still looking for!!!:X:X:grumpy::tantrum::tantrum:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Feb 18, 2010)

inkbouce:I hope you find your 2-story cage soon.


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 21, 2010)

hope i get bugs a friend soon.he's looking sad.:sad:


----------



## Lexi-Rabbit (Feb 21, 2010)

Bugs is a very cute Rabbit!


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 23, 2010)

thanx lexi:bunnydance::highfive:


----------



## issyorabbit (Feb 27, 2010)

bugs is being really evil.:devil:devil like hes jumping off my lap!!:banghead


----------



## hln917 (Feb 27, 2010)

None of my buns like to be on my laps either. 

Any new pics of Bugs, he's adorable.


----------



## issyorabbit (Mar 1, 2010)

thanx.here is a pic of bugs:bunnydance:


----------



## issyorabbit (Mar 1, 2010)

sorry about the pic guys.i dont know what happend?:?


----------



## issyorabbit (Mar 4, 2010)

i might be getting a rabbit this weekend!:bunnydance:inkbouce::yes::yes:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 4, 2010)

What kind of friend are you thinking about getting for Bugs?


----------



## issyorabbit (Mar 5, 2010)

i'm trying to get a girl rabbit for bugs so they can mate:inlove:ink iris::rose:urplepansy:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Mar 5, 2010)

Yep, I remember you saying that. Do you know what kind of rabbit you are looking for? And any particular color?


----------



## issyorabbit (Mar 27, 2010)

well...i was thinking of getting a black one.


----------



## issyorabbit (Apr 11, 2010)

OMG!!!Bugs hurt him self!:tears2::tears2::tears2::tears2:He was bleeding!:shock:Hesok but toe nail is snapped!:shock:i hope hes ok.this is his firt ever time he has hurt himself.


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 11, 2010)

Ouchie! Poor Bugs. I hate to see bunnies bleed, it makes me so sad. 

Does he need to have all of his nails trimmed? Bunnies in cages, even those who get some free running time, don't wear down their nails like wild rabbits do. Maybe someone could help you, or could you take him to your veterinarian? They will usually do it in 10 minutes and the fee isn't too bad.


----------



## issyorabbit (Apr 12, 2010)

Bugs toe is looking better.:biggrin2:For the first day or two he was not hopping much.inkbouce::tears2:


----------



## cheryl (Apr 12, 2010)

Aww poor bugs..but glad to hear his toe is much better now..


----------



## Pipp (Apr 12, 2010)

Hey Issy, glad to hear Bugs is doing well (except for his toe, but that happens all the time!) 

Can you put your location in your profile? I've been meaning to ask you to do that! 



sas :thanks:


----------



## issyorabbit (Apr 26, 2010)

bugs is being verey bad today.hes been trying to chew cords:shame:grumpy:tantrum::X


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Apr 26, 2010)

Uh-OH! Naughty boy! :shame Bugs might get himself zapped!


----------



## issyorabbit (Jun 1, 2010)

bugs is bouncing like crazy!









inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:inkbouce:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 1, 2010)

:bunny18Bugs is a happy bunny!


----------



## issyorabbit (Jun 10, 2010)

bugs has so much energey right now. He will not stop jumpinganic::rabbithop:happyrabbit:


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 11, 2010)

:runningrabbit: Go, Bugs, go!


----------



## issyorabbit (Jun 12, 2010)

bugs really fast!:runningrabbit:i try to get him in his cage, next thing i know he's on the other side of the cage.:bunnybutt::running bunny


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 12, 2010)

Maybe he will come if you offer him a delicious treat! :bunnysuit:


----------



## issyorabbit (Jun 18, 2010)

its really weired. Bugs dosen't like treats?


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 18, 2010)

That is kind of strange! I wonder if he is a private eater? We had one rabbit that would eat the treat later, after we left the room, silly bunny!


----------



## issyorabbit (Jun 24, 2010)

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I found out that foxes came to bugs cage over night!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## wabbitmom12 (Jun 25, 2010)

Oh my goodness! Is he okay? Bugs must have been so scared!! :shock:


----------



## issyorabbit (Jun 30, 2010)

i think i was more scared then bugs!


----------

